# 5 Most Dangerous Taekwondo Kicks



## FearlessFreep (Dec 27, 2007)

> 5 Most Dangerous Taekwondo Kicks
> Lets face it. Everyone loves martial arts. From Bruce Lee to Chuck Liddell, people go just about crazy for the chance to see a good fight.
> 
> Koreas Taekwondo, known for its colorful and elaborate kicks, is one of the most recognized forms of martial arts today and below we will showcase 5 of the most exciting and dangerous kicks in the Taekwondo Martial Arts Masters skill set.



http://english.tour2korea.com/content/taekwondo.html?kicks


----------



## e ship yuk (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, just saw that on Digg.  Pretty bad article, really.  The front kick pictures look like ax kicks; one of the side kick pictures is a hook kick; and "flying kick" and "low kicks" (which apparently "are the most feared kicks as they normally results in a heel coming in contact with your crouch at a very high velocity") make the cut.  Lame.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 27, 2007)

_
Yeah, just saw that on Digg_

Same here   That's where I got it..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2007)

The article is awful. The KO highlights video clip is interesting!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2007)

There front kick is differently a Ax kick, there jumping back kick is a back swing. Man who and what did this article it is lame and does not showcase what truely powerful kicks TKD has.


----------



## zDom (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with the above comment. Lousy article. There are SO many gifted writers who ALSO know about TKD  how did THAT guy get the job??

"From the Taekwondo Martial Arts Masters skill set" ?? Shouldn't any chodan know and use these kicks?

Sigh.


----------



## YoungMan (Dec 27, 2007)

Not that different from TKD Times getting some subpar black belt Instructor to illustrate the power and beauty of Tae Kwon Do kicking and making me wish I practiced something else.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with everyone above..not good and pictures don't seem to match the kick  I thought it was just me when I looked at it.


----------



## Balrog (Dec 28, 2007)

I had to laugh when I read this:
*



Side Kicks require less flexibility to reach head height than any other standing kick.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 28, 2007)

Balrog said:


> I had to laugh when I read this:


 
Now that is funny!


----------



## Decker (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder why so many of the knockouts in the video were from a back hook, with the kicker losing balance after kicking. Despite the definite victory, I'm sure that's not a good thing, right? The loss of balance I mean. And is a KO-worthy back hook really more powerful and easier to throw than a good roundhouse?

The second vid looks a lot like an XMA performance to me... He's good though.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 29, 2007)

i saw an amazing kicker.. i pretty sure his name is midori.  he is not taekwondo but in my opinion an excellent kicker.  real kicks here.  kyokushin karate


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with the above comments about the pictured kicks - the "front" kick looks like a downward or axe kick, the "side" kick looks like a hook kick, especially the second one with the toes extended (which is highly unlikely to work as a knock-out kick), the "back" kick, especially the second picture, looks like a reverse [turning backward] hook kick; I can't say as much about the flying kicks because they don't identify _which_ flying kick is being performed, but they are off the ground; as far as the "low" kick goes, if I were going to kick someone low who had a gun, I doubt I'd drop to the floor quite that much, but I certainly hope I'd do it a little faster (even realizing that the pictures are for demonstration, the middle one looks incredibly awkward).

I couldn't make myself watch the videos after the first few seconds; the repetition in the first one was too annoying.


----------

